
Elon Musk Lays Out Plans to Meld Brains and Computers - spking
https://www.wsj.com/articles/elon-musk-lays-out-plans-to-meld-brains-and-computers-1492738741
======
Safety1stClyde
Didn't Big Head have a similar plan which he explained to Gavin Belson?

Look I found it using a Hooli search:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jroQCyWwEgE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jroQCyWwEgE)

